# Seafood Minestrone



## Zereh (Feb 9, 2005)

Good stuff, this:

3/4 c small shell pasta
1 T olive oil
1 small onion, chopped finely
2 leeks, corsely chopped
1 rib celery, finely chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced
14.5-oz can diced tomatoes
2 T tomato pste
14.5-oz can chicken broth (I use vegetable)
1 1/2 c water
2 T finely chopped fresh basil (or 2 t dried)
1 t dried oregano, crushed
16-oz can white bean, rinsed and drained
1/2-lb medium shrimp
1/2-lb bay scallops
1/4 c finely chopped fresh prasley
1/4 t salt
1/4 t pepper
1 T lemon juice

Cook pasta according to directions. Drain and set aside.

In a large pot, heat the olive oil over medium heat. Add the onion, leeks, celery and garic. Saute 10 minutes. Add a tablespoon of water as the vegetables begin to stick to the bottom of the pan.

Add the tomatoes, tomato paste, broth and water, 1 T of the fresh basil or all of the dried and the oregano. Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer 15 minutes.

Add the pasta and white beans; simmer 5 minutes.

Add the prawns and scallops, simmer 5 minutes.

Stir in the remaining tablespoon of fresh basil, parsley, salt & pepper and lemon juice. Serve.


Z


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 10, 2005)

Wow! This looks wonderful. DH will love it. Thanks so much.


----------

